# Hello from Germany



## audio-workshop (May 12, 2016)

Hi,

my name is Holger Steinbrink and I´m the founder of audio-workshop.
We are located in the German village of Waldorf, which is where high-quality synthesizer specialist Waldorf was founded. Since 2003 the Steinberg Certified Training Center has become well known for its music technology seminars and tutorials. Indeed, its expert tutors are working professionals with well-honed skill sets spanning music production and music technology. These include Christian Halten, who has worked for film composers Hans Zimmer and Klaus Badelt; established EDM artist Dominik de Leon (a.k.a Dumonde); and Achim Brochhausen (VI Control member since years), a classically-trained musician, producer, and composer with years of experience in music composition for well-known artists and television.

All the best from Germany,
Holger Steinbrink
http://www.audio-workshops.com (www.audio-workshops.com)


----------



## Baron Greuner (May 12, 2016)

Hello Holger

Nice to have you here.

I will visit your village one day and the salads are on me.


----------



## audio-workshop (May 12, 2016)

The small village Waldorf is neither known for salads nor for hotels but for Appeltrank (a kind of apple vine) and especially for selfmade hard liquor


----------



## Baron Greuner (May 12, 2016)

Oh! Forget it then.


----------



## owenave (May 13, 2016)

audio-workshop said:


> Hi,
> 
> my name is Holger Steinbrink and I´m the founder of audio-workshop.
> We are located in the German village of Waldorf, which is where high-quality synthesizer specialist Waldorf was founded. Since 2003 the Steinberg Certified Training Center has become well known for its music technology seminars and tutorials. Indeed, its expert tutors are working professionals with well-honed skill sets spanning music production and music technology. These include Christian Halten, who has worked for film composers Hans Zimmer and Klaus Badelt; established EDM artist Dominik de Leon (a.k.a Dumonde); and Achim Brochhausen (VI Control member since years), a classically-trained musician, producer, and composer with years of experience in music composition for well-known artists and television.
> ...


Welcome to the Forum Holger. As i am sure your friend Achim has told you the wealth of information here. I am trying to remember if we played in Waldorf when I was touring in Germany in 2005. We traveled so much that year it was kind of a blur. But great crowds everywhere we went. I even found the town named the same as my last name "Rust". So kick back and enjoy. Cheers


----------

